# Ever hear of CGH Graphics heat transfers or designs



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I am currently buying preprinted t-shirts and reselling them. Most of the designs are lowrider, Mex-American, Chicano themed. I've noticed that on the images is CGH Graphics next to a copyright symbol. I'm assuming that CGH Graphics is the company that makes the transfers. I've Googled and yahooed (and everything else) CGH Graphics but have not been able to fint this company. 
Has anyone heard of them? Any help is appreciated


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

hey que onda chuy? i tried googleing "cgh" also and had no luck. did you try asking the people that supply you the t-shirts? or maybe that company doesnt exist any more.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

mrpintor said:


> hey que onda chuy? i tried googleing "cgh" also and had no luck. did you try asking the people that supply you the t-shirts? or maybe that company doesnt exist any more.


Hey Miguel que tal? I seriously doubt they will tell me their source since currently I'm their customer. One place wouldn't even sell me the transfers. THanks for trying.


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

txmxikn said:


> Hey Miguel que tal? I seriously doubt they will tell me their source since currently I'm their customer. One place wouldn't even sell me the transfers. THanks for trying.


no pos que gacho..i guess theyre smart in a way..not to give up their sources. losing you as a client is what probably worries them. if you ever do find out where to get "chicano art" style transfers..let me know. i buy my transfers from proworldinc.com. go there and look under "stock transfers"..then "ethnic"...then "mexican"...they have a few designs there that you might like.


----------

